# recurves strung backwards?



## bkyrdshooter (Feb 14, 2010)

As I look around the web at different recurves for sale, I see many that are strung backwards. Is this something that I should take into consideration before I decide to purchase? When the recurves are strung that way does it hurt the bow? I found a recurve at a garage sale and it was strung backwards. I looked the bow over and found that the lamination on the top limb had seperated. Could the bow being strung this way caused the limb to break apart? I just don't think this can be good for the bow. Any sugestions? Thanks.


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have strung my Ben Pearson recurve BACKWARDS for nearly 50 years and it has shown no effects on it at all. I don't know much about the new bows "YET" but the string just barely hangs on the bow when it is reversed and there is no reverse pressure on the bow. The bow you saw that had damaged lamination may have occurred from dropping or something else but I doubt from the reverse stringing. My Ben Pearson Rogue is as strong today as it has ever been and shoots just as straight.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Some shooters do string them as show above. The thought is that the tension help keep the limbs straight. Big difference from those who believe that that is how you string a 'curve.


----------



## Bender (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, I have seen that as a way of storing the bow unstrung with no tension on the limbs while keeping the string with the bow in a nice neat manner. No big deal. Until somebody picks it up and draws it that way, which I have also seen.


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I've done it just to keep the string taught. Never saw a big deal in it.
Steve


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

it used to be a common way of storage. Just dont do as this scholar has done...









LOL I got that pic off ebay, he was trying to sell that bow.


----------



## bkyrdshooter (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the info. I would have to say the damage that I saw was probably from someone doing what we see in the above picture. I guess as long as there is no pressure on the limbs from the string being on backwards it OK. Thanks again.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe that is a past parallel limb design recurve


----------

